# إعراب: ملاصق/ملاصقًا



## Haroon

مرحبا
ما إعراب كلمة ملاصق/ملاصقًا في هذه الجملة
أو هل كونها منصوبة صحيحًا:
وسيتم تجميع هذه الكمية الصغيرة (والتي تبلغ 1مللي لتر أو نحو 1/5 ملعقة شاي) بوضع كيس بلاستيكي صغير معقم ملاصقًا لجلد طفلك بداخل حفاضته.
شكرًا للرد


----------



## jawad-dawdi

أعتقد أنّها (حال) لأنها تجيب على سؤال كيفية الوضع - والنصب فيها صحيح​


----------



## abdu-ki

أظن أنها صفة لأنها لم تتوفر فيها شروط الحال , و الله أعلم


----------



## cherine

أتفق مع جواد: الكلمة حال منصوب.


----------



## abdu-ki

إن كانت حال فهي حال من ماذا ؟


----------



## cherine

راجعتُ الأمر مع أحد الزملاء الحاصلين على دكتوراه في النحو، وأفاد بأن الإعرابين جائزان:
بوضعِ كيسٍ ملاصقٍ: فتكون ملاصق نعتًا للكيس
بوضعِ كيسٍ ملاصقًا: فتكون ملاصقًا حال تبين كيفية وضع الكيس

ونظرًا للمعنى المراد توصيله من العبارة: توضيح كيفية وضع الكيس، فإن استخدام الحال أنسب


----------



## abdu-ki

cherine said:


> راجعتُ الأمر مع أحد الزملاء الحاصلين على دكتوراه في النحو، وأفاد بأن الإعرابين جائزان:
> بوضعِ كيسٍ ملاصقٍ: فتكون ملاصق نعتًا للكيس
> بوضعِ كيسٍ ملاصقًا: فتكون ملاصقًا حال تبين كيفية وضع الكيس
> 
> ونظرًا للمعنى المراد توصيله من العبارة: توضيح كيفية وضع الكيس، فإن استخدام الحال أنسب



شكرا جزيلا


----------



## cherine

بل شكرًا أنك سألت، فهذا جعلني أشك في كلامي وأبحث عن الإجابة الدقيقة


----------

